# What will your Cockapoo weigh as an adult?



## Dee123

www.puppyweighs.com gives estimates of adult weights from puppy weights. Was interesting so thought id share. Milo estimate is 9.5kg which is not far from many adults on here...

No Cockapoo option so used cocker spaniel then miniature poodle. Weight remains the same but just tells u how they compare with an average mini poodle or cocker spaniel. Gives an idea of how big parents were for anyone who met one or no parents.

If anyone has an adult Cockapoo as well as record of puppy weights could they try this out to see how accurate it is? Would be interesting to see how accurate the estimator is.


----------



## JulesB

I tried this site when Betty was tiny and it wasn't far wrong. I know Betty was 1.4kg at 8.5 weeks when i got her and according to their figures as an adult she would be 4.1kg, and she's actually about 5.2kg. I will find my chart with her weights and try some different ages and see how that works out!!!


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit comes in at 9.3kg (remember these are the two we were worrying if they were gaining too much!). It's difficult with Biscuit as he's 1/4 american spaniel/1/4 toy poodle/1/2 miniature poodle, so I put him as a miniature poodle! He is currently gaining approx 300g per week - but still not much in height!


----------



## Dee123

Funny Milo has slowed down a bit. After doubling between 8 and 14 weeks he has only gained 600g in the last two weeks. Same rate as your Biscuit actually!


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit is gradually gaining in height (yippee!) as we walk every week with a Springer Spaniel and today he looked taller next to her. She is only about 14" so I'm hoping he'll reach her height. Since 15 weeks he has gained a ferocious appetite (growth spurt maybe!) and is now back to wolfing down his NI, which I'm really happy about. Teeth are also dropping out and I've managed to find one broken one amongst the crumbs from his stag bar. So far so good!


----------



## Rufini

Interesting! It says Vincent will be about 12.5KG which I think is about average ^^ not huge but not small


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

Archie is currently 9.5kg and is quite heavy boned (not fat )

This site is predicting he'll be around 11.5kg when fully grown - I suspect he'll more likely be towards 12.5kg. 

He's going through a growth spurt at the moment and feels like he's on course to become a living re-incarnation of Digby the Worlds Biggest Dog


----------

